# Bow season



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

When does bow season open this year??? When do they usually put out the dates? In August?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Archery-only Season begins the Saturday closest to September 30 and runs through the day prior to the General Season. That would make Opening Day Oct. 3rd.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

****. I heard it was going to open on the 26th of sept. Well I guess I will have to change my PTO.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Not unless they changed the rules. The rule I posted above is straight from TPWD.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I just called Austin TP&W and they told me that bow season will in fact open on October 3rd.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

And Palerider takes a bow!!  LOL


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

I THOUGHT IT ALREADY WAS SEASON


----------

